# Kein richtiger Login-Bildschirm



## matzedias (29. Juli 2003)

*kein richtiger login bildschir,m*

hi,

ich habe suse linux 8.1 installiert. habe es bestimmt schon 20x immer wieder gestartet und heruntergefahren. jetzt plötlich bekomme ich keinen login bildschirm, sondern nur noch eine prompt zum einloggen und das wars. was ist den mit meinem kde passiert. weiß jemand wie man das wieder hinbekommt, ansonsten installiere ich es wieder neu.

mfg matzedias


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2003)

Linux != Windows, man muss nicht immer als neu installieren.

Versuch mal ein
	
	
	



```
#update-alternatives --config kdm
```
Btw, man braucht auch keinen DesktopManager, log dich ein und tippe 
	
	
	



```
$startx
```
 ein, dann sollte KDE starten.


----------



## matzedias (29. Juli 2003)

danke für die schnelle antwort, ich werde es direkt ausprobieren


----------



## matzedias (29. Juli 2003)

cool es ging mit startx, vielen dank.

aber kannst du mir auch sagen warum er jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr den login bildschirm hat

matzedias


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2003)

Das würde ich dir gerne sagen, aber meine Kristallkugel ist ausser Betrieb.  Sorry, aber das kann ne menge Ursachen haben.


----------



## siliconburner (16. August 2003)

gib mal kdm ein mit rootaccount müsste das login kommen.
such mal nach, wo kdm gestartet wird (script) und ob es dort deaktiviert wurde.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (16. August 2003)

Ich tippe mal du hast im Yast von Runlevel 5 auf Runlevel 3 geschaltet.

3 = Mehrbenutzer, Netzwerk ohne XDM (GUI)
5 = Mehrbenutzer, Netzwerk und XDM (GUI)

Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung, wie boom gesagt hat:


> Sorry, aber das kann ne menge Ursachen haben.



Gruss Homer


----------

